

How a trio of hackers brought Google's reCAPTCHA to its knees - paulmcpazzi
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/05/google-recaptcha-brought-to-its-knees/

======
sefjlse
I can still see the 10 words in the revamped reCaptcha. Surely their program
can be tweaked.

